# SFR Messagerie sur Mail



## darkyo (7 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, je souhaite avoir ma messagerie SFR sur Mail mais quand je tape mon adresse e-mail  mon mot de passe et pop.sfr.fr et ça ne marche pas. Pouvez vous m'aidez ?


----------



## darkyo (8 Janvier 2008)

uuuupp please !!


----------



## Zyrol (9 Janvier 2008)

Le port pop est-il bien renseigné sur 110 ?


----------



## darkyo (9 Janvier 2008)

je ne sais pas du tout


----------



## Zyrol (9 Janvier 2008)

darkyo a dit:


> je ne sais pas du tout



oups pardon...

vas dans les preferences de mail, sur tom compte sfr et ensuite dans avancé et là tu as ce fameux port qui devrait être à 110.

Ensuite il faut vérifier tous les parametres que tu as rentré. si ça se trouve c'est juste une petite faute de frappe...


----------

